# Looking for a good trainer or training classes in Hamilton



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

*Bumping up*

zephyr (Oscar's mom) might have some suggestions as she lives in Hamilton.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

McCann's McCann Professional Dog Trainers
Hamilton Dog Obedience Club Hamilton Dog Obedience Club

Stay away from the "We'll train you and your dog in your own home!" type of companies. The time spent in that social environment working around other dogs is important.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for bumping up Steph 

Thanks sterregold, I looked into Hamilton Obedience and unfortunately they are filled for fall. I met someone at petsmart that used McCann's and she told me that it was pretty good, but wouldn't go back. BUT, I'm sure different training techniques aren't for everyone. Also, I appreciate your advice about staying away from in home training, because that was what I was going to look into next.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Just saw this! 

We have done one round of Hamilton Dog Obedience Club classes (sub-novice) and we're starting basic novice at the end of the month. Too bad they are filled up -- I think that happens every round, so you have to jump on registration when it opens.

They seem good at obedience training to me, but this is my first dog so I'm by no means an expert. I will say I honestly didn't have an awesome experience during sub-novice, but frankly that's probably more to do with both Oscar & I than anything wrong with the classes themselves. Multiple classes are held simultaneously under one roof, plus lots of onlookers, soo IMO the environment is pretty noisy + chaotic.  But it did seem to work for most people, though it definitely wouldn't be my ideal setup. But regardless, we're going back for more classes! I really wanted to go to McCann's but YIKES, I cannot afford it...!

I did come across this one (in Beamsville) online, though I have no idea whether they are any good or not... it's a bit of a drive but IMO going east is preferable than heading north (traffic-wise!): Jane Book Dog Obedience School

Looking forward to seeing if anyone else has any other suggestions.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

We put our names on the waiting list for the sub-novice at Hamilton obedience, and they emailed me yesterday letting us know that they opened up another class on Wednesday at 8:30...so I took the opening. I was a little worried about the time because Hudson usually starts to get sleepy around 9ish but, I figured with all the excitement there at that time it should be okay. Maybe we will see you there  Thanks for the advice. 

Ps. I also looked at McCanns and it is quite expensive...plus I have heard good and bad reviews. But, everyone has there own opinions on training right.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

LuvGoldens4Ever said:


> We put our names on the waiting list for the sub-novice at Hamilton obedience, and they emailed me yesterday letting us know that they opened up another class on Wednesday at 8:30...so I took the opening. I was a little worried about the time because Hudson usually starts to get sleepy around 9ish but, I figured with all the excitement there at that time it should be okay. Maybe we will see you there  Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Ps. I also looked at McCanns and it is quite expensive...plus I have heard good and bad reviews. But, everyone has there own opinions on training right.


That's awesome  We're in the 7:30 Basic Novice so I'm sure we'll see you during the crossover. Look for a crazy red golden and a short frazzled girl...  LOL!

I love to see the many gorgeous (and ridiculously well-behaved) goldens owned by club members... gives me something to aspire to... ha!


----------

